# مواضيع مختلفة في التكنولوجيا



## زرقة السماء (28 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ،،، 

في هذا الموضوع سنحاول تجميع اكبر قدر ممكن من المقالات و المواضيع التى تخص التكنولوجيا الحديثة و تطبيقاتها لنستفيد و نكون على اطلاع دائم باحدث الاخبار و المواضيع ان شاء الله تعالى


----------



## زرقة السماء (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*تكنولوجيا: حلول مجهرية لتحديات عملاقة*

*
تكنولوجيا: حلول مجهرية لتحديات عملاقة*

 

نيران الحرائق تتسبب كل عام في خسائر فادحة في عدد من دول أوروبا الجنوبية . في اليونان تسبب حريق مؤخرا 
في تدمير ألف هكتار من الغابات غير بعيد عن العاصمة أثينا. 

ظل خمس مئة رجل إطفاء و عشرات المتطوعين يكافحون ألسنة اللهب طيلة عشرين ساعة استطاعوا خلالها السيطرة على الحريق دون أن يتمكنوا من إطفائه تماما. 

لمساعدة رجال الاطفاء على السيطرة على هذه الحرائق تمكن عدد من المهندسين من تطوير طائرة صغيرة الحجم مجهزة بآلة تصوير, مهمتها رصد بؤر الحرائق في المناطق التي يصعب على الإنسان الوصول إليها كما يوضح لنا السيد بورخارد ويجريش أحد مصممي هذه الطائرة.


رابط للفيديو :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvyAojZu-Q4


----------



## زرقة السماء (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*[FONT=&quot]مقالات مختلفة من الملتقى من قسم الميكاترونكس 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]نانوتكنولوجي[/FONT]*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t19129.html
*[FONT=&quot]
قطار ألماني بعجلات مطاطية وقوده الأوكسجين والهيدروجين[/FONT]*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t19130.html

*[FONT=&quot]da Vinci Robot Surgery System
[/FONT]* http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t19131.html

*[FONT=&quot]طالبان يصممان رجلاً آلياً لقراءة الطريق عبر الألون[/FONT]*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t19152.html

*[FONT=&quot]نانوتكنولوجي[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] ، [/FONT][FONT=&quot]عبدالعزيز الظفيري[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t14550.html[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]هل يمكن للروبوت التعبير عن أحاسيسه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ![/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] ، م. أحمد عفيفي سلامة[/FONT]
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t14442.html

*[FONT=&quot]الانسان الآلي المقاتل[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t18828.html[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]جهاز يحاكي حساسية لمسة الإنسان[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t21248.html[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]روبوت قد يصبح بيكاسو القرن المقبل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]![/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t21251.html[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]الكوريون يكشفون عن أذكى روبوت في العالم[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t21991.html[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]منزل المستقبل[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t21993.html[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Honda's ASIMO robot
[/FONT]* [FONT=&quot]http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t22013.html[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]The world's smallest mobile robot
[/FONT]* [FONT=&quot]http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t22144.html[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]السيارات الشمسية[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t22192.html[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]
الروبوتات تتعلم الاحساس بحركتها للامام[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t22195.html[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]روبوتات أميركية مطورة لعمليات القتال[/FONT]*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t22899.html
*[FONT=&quot]
طرق العرض الجديدة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] Oled[/FONT]*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t23128.html
*[FONT=&quot]
روبوتات روسية بهياكل معدنية قابلة للطي[/FONT]*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t22900.html

*[FONT=&quot]Micro-Flying Robot
[/FONT]* http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t23146.html

*[FONT=&quot]من تحت رماد الحرية والديمقراطية الامريكية يخرج مجوعة من الشباب المبدع العراقي[/FONT]*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t26617.html

*[FONT=&quot]شابات سعوديات يتمكن من تصميم رجل آلي وسط شكوك بقدراتهن[/FONT]*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t37617.html

*[FONT=&quot]جديد الروبوتات[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ..[/FONT]*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t41822.html

*[FONT=&quot]الانسان الآلي "الربوت".. الموت المحيط[/FONT]*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t50479.html
*[FONT=&quot]
معلومات[/FONT]*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t54422.html


----------



## elwaaamr (28 نوفمبر 2009)

جزااااااااااااااااااك الله خيرا يا اخى


----------



## زرقة السماء (29 نوفمبر 2009)

المزيد من المواضيع من الملتقى :
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]هل تعرف[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] Minimally Invasive Surgery [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t19192.html[/FONT]


[/FONT]


----------



## زرقة السماء (29 نوفمبر 2009)

المزيد من الملتقى :

*Asimo المستقبل القادم !*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t58608.html


----------



## زرقة السماء (4 ديسمبر 2009)

مدونة ناطقة بالعربية تتناول موضوعات تقنية و تكنولوجية متنوعة، كما تقدم محاولة لإثراء التقنيين و الهواة بثقافة عامة في مواضيع تقنية مختلفة ذات صلة بالتكنولوجيات المنتشرة حولنا.

المدونة أكثر من رائعة

مدونة قناديل التقنية


----------

